# Women Outdoors: Kensington Adventure!



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

I received a flyer about this event and wanted to share it.  

Women Outdoors: Kensington Adventure! Saturday, June 29, 2002, 8:30 a.m. - 6 p.m. Kensington Metropark Farm Center, Milford 

Schedule of events: 
8:30 Registration/Orientation 
9 a.m. - 5 p.m. Sessions of rockclimbing, kayaking and earth energetics, including lunch break (on your own) 
5p.m. Dinner 

Workshop takes place rain or shine! Enrollment is limited to 40 participants. Information on what to wear and what to bring will be sent to you with your confimation letter. Workshops are held on the banks of the Huron River by the Kensington Farm center at Kensington Metropark. Workshop fee is $45, which includes dinner. 

Session highlights: 
Kayaking- basic paddle strokes and safety 
Rockclimbing - learn the basics and try our climbing tower 
Earth Energetics - introduction to mindfulness, including meditation by Teri B. Racey 

Please send completed form and fee(payable to Huron-Clinton Metroparks) to Sherrie Borchardt, Kensington Metropark, 2240 W. Buno Rd., Milford, MI 48380-4410. Workshop fee of $45 must accompany your application. Fee includes instruction in all sessions, program materials, use of demonstration equipment and dinner. Registration deadline is June 14. If you cancel before June 14 you will receive a full refund. Refunds will not be issued after June 17. If you unexpectedly cannot attend, you may send a substitute. Must be 18 years of age or older to attend. Upon receipt of your application and payment, you will be sent a confirmation letter with a map to Kensington Metropark. Demonstration equipment, including kayaks, will be provided by the instructors, however, you may bring your own kayak or life jacket. A Metropark vehicle entry permit is reuired to enter Kensington Metropark: Annual $15 regular/$8 senior citizens, or daily $3 weekends. Questions? Call the Huron-Clinton Metroparks at 1-800-477-2757 

I hope to see you there. 

Best Regards,

Huntress


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Huntress, 

I attended this event 2 years ago. Great bunch of people. Had a lot more events that year, but not enough time to really get into any of them. Glad to see they narrowed it down to a few so you can get some good learning experience. I always LOVE to Kayak and learn as much about it as possible. Going Kayaking this weekend in one of the rivers just over the big Bridge.  
I didn't sign up for this one. Thought I'd let someone else enjoy it. Have a good time and come back and tell us the stories 

Gail


----------



## ag2053 (Feb 1, 2000)

Hey that sounds like a load of fun. I would like to get in on this outing. Anyone else going?

The Wildchild


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Wildchild there will be a lot of Wild Women there.

It sounds like Huntress may be going. But even if you don't find anyone from here going. Sign up (EARLY) and you will meet some new friends there.

I've NEVER had a bad time at any of the Outdoor Women's Programs I've attended.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

L80 Rider,

I am glad to hear you had a great time at the event two years ago. I did send in my application, but haven't received a confirmation yet. It sounds like a great time. 

Wildchild,

I hope to attend! It would be great to meet you! Sorry I missed you at the one outing a few months back at Marinelli's. 


Best Regards, 

Huntress


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

I received my confirmation letter yesterday! I am so excited. I hope to see other members at Kensington. 

Best Regards,

Huntress


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

I talked to Sue at Kensington this morning and there were only 4 more slots open (that was before mail) So get your stuff in FAST, but you might want to call first to see if they are booked.

I'm still thinking about the BOW program in July. Just wish it was one weekend later.

Have a Great time Kayaking.

Gail


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

Splitshot,

I will do my best to inform all the ladies I meet at Kensington about our great website. I know my experience here has been filled with great opportunities to get outdoors and make new friends.  I am proud to be a member of this site and will do what I can to promote it.

Best Regards,

Huntress


----------

